# My Favorite Quartz Watch



## Roy

He is mine, what's yours.


----------



## adrian

The only quartz I have is a PRS3 but my favorite quartz will be either the Venura above or a Rado Cramica. My collection is still growing so I'm not in a hurry.









Glad to see a quartz corner.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> He is mine, what's yours.


only got Rotary Elite (Panerai stlye) and a Citizen ECO-Drive 300m Divers quartz at the moment (photos soon) close thing but I think the Citizen wins it, big but comfortable







Nice Ventura by the way Roy


----------



## JoT

My favourite was the Breitling B1 ... (why did I sell it?







)

Current favourite is my latest acqusisition


----------



## Roy

JoT said:


> My favourite was the Breitling B1 ... (why did I sell it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Same reason I did,


----------



## pauluspaolo

This is mine - great build quality, distinctive looks, duratect treated (scratch resistant) titanium, solar powered and a GMT hand too









(the picture is not mine and is used without permission)


----------



## AlexR

Nice to see lots of quartz,love the new forum,good idea Roy









My favourite the moment.


----------



## rhaythorne

No prizes for guessing my favourite quartz:










Tissot T-Touch is a very close second though with the Yes Space not far behind in third









I have my eye on something else at the moment but it may not come about so I'll say notheing more for the moment...

...you'll just have to keep checking back at Quartz Corner to find out


----------



## AlexR

Ventura









I want and need one.Hope I sell the MV


----------



## Roy

AlexR said:


> Ventura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want and need one.Hope I sell the MV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Me too now,


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want and need one.Hope I sell the MV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Me too now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I`m begining to worry the rumours about you two are true


----------



## Mrcrowley

I haven't got a quartz, but I don't dislike them - honest...........


----------



## AlexR

Paul,you had a Suunto once,so you are ok by me


----------



## Mrcrowley

AlexR said:


> Paul,you had a Suunto once,so you are ok by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Ta very much


----------



## rodiow

.....can I play.... er I mean join the quartz corner if I show you my favourite quartz watch ....


----------



## rodiow

Its soooo big and it lights up...


----------



## ETCHY

CWC G10







for me.

Dave


----------



## AlexR

I like it.


----------



## Silver Hawk

You're getting me worried Roy.







Dont stop dealing in mechanicals









My nice early Seiko M158-5029:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> You're getting me worried Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont stop dealing in mechanicals


No need to worry Paul,


----------



## tom

This is difficult, it could be my tag or my nighthawk, but for everyday it has to be the G10 when i get one.

Tom


----------



## AlexR

Silver Hawk,I don't quite think the world is ready for all quartz yet
















Is that a quartz in your Avtar


----------



## Silver Hawk

AlexR said:


> Silver Hawk,I don't quite think the world is ready for all quartz yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a quartz in your Avtar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Alex, most of the world is _all quartz_...it's only people like us who realize that mechanicals are still around.

It's a Yellow GMT hand in my Avatar...I'm not saying what it's attached to


----------



## Mal52

I have 4 older Quartz heres one circa 1983










Cheers Mal


----------



## namaste

Until I buy myself a ventura, it'll be this one


----------



## MIKE

This is one of my favourites, along with the Marathon Navigator's shown here either side of their little brother


----------



## adrian

rodiow said:


> Its soooo big and it lights up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Whoa! I need 2 wrists to wear this one! How big is it, btw? 55mm?


----------



## Stan

CWC G10.









And this, of course.


----------



## rhaythorne

No worries Stan, even the red Rekord is welcome in this part of the forum


----------



## Stan

Thanks Rich. I reckon this forum should be passworded to keep the ruffians out.


----------



## rodiow

adrian said:


> rodiow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its soooo big and it lights up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! I need 2 wrists to wear this one! How big is it, btw? 55mm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

its 43mm I love its clear face and cool numbers


----------



## Stan

Rod,

That's clear enough even for me to see.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Stan said:


> Thanks Rich. I reckon this forum should be passworded to keep the ruffians out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


...you mean to keep the ruffians in.


----------



## Stan

It could be Paul. I don't really know what I mean or mean what I know these days.

I may have quartz poisoning.


----------



## dapper

Cool - a brand new forum for quartz and on the same day that I ordered three new Spetsnaz quartzs from Moscow - Aviator, Commando and Corporal.


----------



## rhaythorne

I have conclusive evidence (from the _Sioux Falls Argus Leader_, so it must be true) that people who don't like quartz are in fact aliens trying to take over the Earth











> Kappenman was living in New York City trying to find his "big break." In the meantime, he worked as a tarot-card reader to pay the bills. Somewhere along the line, he developed some limited psychic abilities, including the ability to see peopleâ€™s auras.
> 
> "There were men with square-patterned auras," he said of the aliens.
> 
> Apparently, normal humans have round or spherical auras. The aliens are much smaller and [have] created human vehicles to mingle about the masses undetected.
> 
> "I found a robot," Kappenman said. "It was a human body. It had a dog-like creature in the chest, and I could see it was moving around. My brother thinks Iâ€™m nuts, but Iâ€™m telling you the truth. I found a robot."
> 
> Kappenman said he told the New York City police, and they took the specimen into top-secret custody.
> 
> "I know this story sounds way out there, but itâ€™s the truth," Kappenman said.
> 
> He said that "the aliens plan to take over the world."
> 
> "I donâ€™t think everybody is a robot, but these were robots," Kappenman said.
> 
> He went on to reveal that the aliens are highly psychic and very dangerous. They all limp on their right legs and are afraid of quartz crystals.


So there you have it! Keep watching the skies


----------



## adrian

They here! Put your sunglasses!


----------



## Sargon

That must be why the Men In Black where these. And so do I...


----------



## Fred

This is one that i like to wear,and of all my watches this is the one i would pick if i could only have one watch for he next five years. fred.


----------



## Fred

I keep trying to post another photo but keep getting an Error saying the Total file space required to upload the attached files is greater than your per post or Global limit, ? any ideas any body,had the same trouble last night,this morning the above photo went straight on then back to the error message. fred


----------



## Griff

17 jewel Tissot Autoquartz


----------



## mat

Titan Edge, currently the slimmest comercially available watch in the world. 6 Jewel metal in-house movement, stainless steel, sapphire crystal and very cheap


----------



## rhaythorne

Mat, I love some of the Titan watch designs, including that one







Very stylish. There was a thread about them ages ago and I thought about getting one but never got around to it. I remember there was a whole box of them for sale on eBay that went for next to nothing









Fred said:



> I keep trying to post another photo but keep getting an Error saying the Total file space required to upload the attached files is greater than your per post or Global limit, ? any ideas any body,had the same trouble last night,this morning the above photo went straight on then back to the error message.


Not entirely sure Fred, but when you attach an image (upload it to the forum server) there's a 60K limit. Maybe there's a limit on the number or size of images you can upload in one post or thread and/or within a certain period of time - I'm not certain what the "global" refers to as I haven't tried attaching images yet, but will give it a go today and see what happens.


----------



## Roy

Fred said:


> I keep trying to post another photo but keep getting an Error saying the Total file space required to upload the attached files is greater than your per post or Global limit, ? any ideas any body,had the same trouble last night,this morning the above photo went straight on then back to the error message. fred
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I think I have fixed this Fred, please try again.


----------



## chrisb

Well I love to Titanium Skyhawk that I got from George (ESL),

but I still like these


----------



## adrian

mat said:


> Titan Edge, currently the slimmest comercially available watch in the world.


I thought it was Concord Delirium.


----------



## DavidH

Steady on Fred, Five years is a long time


----------



## mat

adrian said:


> mat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Titan Edge, currently the slimmest comercially available watch in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Concord Delirium.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

 "...the Swiss (Concord) broke the 1mm barrier with a new thinner Delirium although admitting that such timepieces were more for show, as collector items, rather than for wear (impractical as they would bend with the tightening of the strap). "

It wasn't really a watch for the public. There may have been slimmer watches than the Titan in the past (Seiko?) but they aren't currently available, cost thousands rather than less than 100 and weren't very reliable.


----------



## Fred

This one is one of my fav's, Casio, great time keeper,Alarms, Calculator, GM time,Telephone numbers, Exchange Rate,Date Day, Year.Stopwatch, brand new in box,aTenner, [Â£10] what a great work watch, fred.


----------



## Fred

This is another favorite, Bulova.


----------



## Fred

DavidH said:


> Steady on Fred, Five years is a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thats how highly i regard it David,









Looks like you fixed it Roy,









And another i wore for work.


----------



## Roger

A few of my favourite Quartz...

Roger


----------



## mat

Roy said:


> He is mine, what's yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That V-tech alpha is very cool.








Reminds me of a Bang & Olufsen









Beomaster 1900


----------



## Nin

This one ...

Smart, accurate, strong, reliable, looks great ...


----------



## ETCHY

Fantastic Bulova, Fred !

Dave


----------



## MIKE

Like the Chase Durer.....Roger









Like the Pulsar..............FRED









MIKE..


----------



## adrian

mat said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Titan Edge, currently the slimmest comercially available watch in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Concord Delirium.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "...the Swiss (Concord) broke the 1mm barrier with a new thinner Delirium although admitting that such timepieces were more for show, as collector items, rather than for wear (impractical as they would bend with the tightening of the strap). "
> 
> It wasn't really a watch for the public. There may have been slimmer watches than the Titan in the past (Seiko?) but they aren't currently available, cost thousands rather than less than 100 and weren't very reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I know a website selling them for about 700$ but don't know if they really can outsource the model. I agree that at 3mm (including the case) it will be a bit trickier to wear such a watch.


----------



## DavidH

I was holding off before I replied to this one,


----------



## Fred

What a great looking watch David, what size is the watch case. fred


----------



## DavidH

@Fred 32mm accross, 40mm at the lugs and 10mm thick. Flat on the face and quite chunky.


----------



## Fred

Thanks David, very nice, fred


----------



## DavidH

Hi Rich and welcome.

Tell me, what do you not like about it. All we get here is positive comments.Is there another side to this watch?


----------



## adrian

Rich, we have a sales corner.


----------



## Rich

DavidH said:


> Hi Rich and welcome.
> 
> Tell me, what do you not like about it. All we get here is positive comments.Is there another side to this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hi, cheers for the welcome, there's honestly not one thing I don't like about it, just bored, to be honest I'll probably regret selling it, there are one or two people on my usual forum who say they don't like the "skroll" wheel, but I have no problems with the watch at all.


----------



## Rich

adrian said:


> Rich, we have a sales corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​










sorry, I saw that a lot of people were commenting on the V-Tec in this thread, and thought it was an ideal place to mention mine, I very rarely plug my sales at all on forums, so I can assure you I wont be making a habit of it.


----------



## DavidH

@Rich -or any other Alpha owners,

The scroll wheel, does it spin freely or has it clicks , the same as a scroll wheel mouse has?

Good link


----------



## Stan

Hello Rich,

Welcome to the forum.









As Adrian rightly says we have a sales forum but to use it you have to be a regular contributor to the general forum. Otherwise, please use Watchbay.

Take some time to read the forum guidlines regarding posting sales, we don't have many rules but do insist that they are respected.









Please contribute to the main forum before using this hallowed place to sell things.

Now, let's see your watches if I may be so bold.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Stan said:


> Hello Rich,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Adrian rightly says we have a sales forum but to use it you have to be a regular contributor to the general forum. Otherwise, please use Watchbay.
> 
> Take some time to read the forum guidlines regarding posting sales, we don't have many rules but do insist that they are respected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please contribute to the main forum before using this hallowed place to sell things.
> 
> Now, let's see your watches if I may be so bold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Yes come on. I'm not a moderator but I have some weight around here - in my own special way


----------



## Stan

How much does a bugger weigh Paul?









About fourpence last time I counted.














But a bit more with that nice Rolex on.









My Ventura is on its way.









Coat on, once more.


----------



## Sargon

Congratulations Stan, I know you've been after one for some time.

Rich - I'm more curious about your MIB II Pulsar re-issue. Pictured is mine with the standard LCD. I saw your avatar and have to ask - Did they do a blue LED version?


----------



## Mrcrowley

Stan said:


> How much does a bugger weigh Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About fourpence last time I counted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a bit more with that nice Rolex on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ventura is on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat on, once more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Bye


----------



## Stan

Thank you Iain.









OK Paul, I'm gone.
















For a bit.


----------



## Sargon

Actually nevermind Rich - I just noticed that your avatar has two pushers not four, so obviously this is an original. Didn't realize they made them in blue.


----------



## Rich

The skroll (Ventura's spelling not mine) wheel doesn't have clicks as such, it's kind of stiff though, and it does have an audible beep (switchable) for each step through the functions.

As I said earlier I don't usually use forums to plug my sales so that wont be happening again any time soon.

I'll try to post some pics of my watches soon, I don't have many pics of the watches in my collection though as I only usually photograph watches when I'm listing them on ebay, the watch in my avatar on the left is one of mine, it's one I made, in an atempt to copy the one used in the movie Men In Black II, it's a modified original 70's Pulsar Date Command with blue display


----------



## Rich

Sargon said:


> Actually nevermind Rich - I just noticed that your avatar has two pushers not four, so obviously this is an original. Didn't realize they made them in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


As far as I know there's no blue LED watch in exsistence (apart from the Pimp watches, but they're not really LED watches, more binary watches), the module in the one I have is from one of those new hybrid LED watches, basically a back-lit LCD display, the red LED's have been replaced with blue ones, it's a work in progress, I still need to fit a couple more reed switches for the left function button and setting buttons, and I would love to find some way of printing the Hamilton logo on the crystal like the one used in the movie, any suggestions would be gratefully recieved.


----------



## Sargon

I assume you must push the button to see the display? If not, when are you going into production because I'd like to be your first customer.


----------



## Rich

Yeah the button has to be pushed to see the display, the display is actually on all the time, but it can't be seen without the LED backlights, which is of course done deliberately to mimic the original 70's ones.


----------



## adrian

Hi Rich,

I didn't want to be rude but many join watch forums just to sell. We like to have fun here while exchanging information, so if everyone else will join just to sell it wouldn't be much left from the internet watch community and this forum. I'm glad you decided to post more, it's very interesting.


----------



## Garry

My fave ( at the moment ).......


----------



## pg tips

Garry welcome back (folk have been worried see the lifestyle forum )

btw tried one of those on im my local crapners or whatever they call themselves now. Very cool. They wanted Â£495 for it


----------



## Garry

Thanks PG,

Just replied in the other bit..

Lovely watches, Â£495 though....?

Mine was a Roybargain..........


----------



## Stately

Lovely watches, Â£495 though....?

Actually they start at Â£450. Â£550 for the Ti.

I've tried to get a discount on one of these but no-ones having it.

They are bound to be on sale eventually but for now, prices in the high street are firm.


----------

